# So angry I could cry.



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I made this for my husband at the end of last year, took me two months. He's a builder and he's worn it to 'work'. . Not the appreciation I had expected.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

That was a great sweater! I'm impressed. Tell your hubby he gets his sweaters from Goodwill from now on ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh dear, after all your hard work.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How sad. If any consolation, my husband picks the first thing in front of him and doesn't think if it's old or new or if he is going to work in the attic. Very frustrating.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!! Why would he wear something like this to work?? It is obviously ruined now. I would seriously be so angry I would be spitting tacks!!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm furious and hurt. To be honest I won't be even thinking of making him anything else again if that's how it's going to be used.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

whats on it, wonder if it will wash? Thats too bad. He probably didnt think of what would happen. At least he did wear it.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess that is a positive to think he did wear it. He is a builder, so can't say he didn't think that will happen. He know's his work well, he's a skilled carpenter, he also does other building works too, and it's paint. He been working at a shop that's being refurbished


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Men! Sheesh!


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Sometimes it's just a man thing - They don't get it. A labour of love for you but just a thing to wear for them.

If there is a next time make it from the cheapest acrylic that'll take forever to wear out and which won't cause you any heartache if it gets knackered.

Can't live with them - can't shoot them!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to hide my husbands good sweater,He worked as a Heavy goods fitter,Once he did take a Black sweater I had just finshed to ware for work, I didn't really mind ,he was working nigh, middle of winter and really cold,It was made on my knitting machine,


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

How could a professional painter get paint all over his clothing like that; doesn't he wear cover ups when he paints; he must ruin all his clothing.
I don't know; it would take me a long time to recover from that. Didn't he know he was wearing the sweater you made for him or any sweater for that matter. What was he thinking?


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Men do not apply the same values as women. My other half sees clothes as something to keep you warm or the sun off or the rain out: I see them as items to wear to look elegant. I tone colours he throws on anything. If I did not hide the better items from his wardrobe, he'd do the same and at age 74 he ain't going to learn now.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I used to hide my husbands good sweater,He worked as a Heavy goods fitter,Once he did take a Black sweater I had just finshed to ware for work, I didn't really mind ,he was working nigh, middle of winter and really cold,It was made on my knitting machine,


I too would not have minded If he had chosen to wear it any other circumstance. What really good upset me is he knows his work then Why wear it there?


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with the hiding it if there is a next time part. I think it will take me a while to get over this. He does not wear overall. He is self employed, and does work himself, similar to private work. He has ruined clothes, and wears them to work and keeps new and home clothes seperate.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my! Oh no! I am sorry for you. Are you still talking to him??? :x :x :x


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

He is still alive. Just not really speaking to him.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

If it's any consolation, in his way of thinking, maybe he picked the most comfortable thing to wear. My heart goes out to you. So much hard work just to see it ruined. Hmm...for dinner he gets cabbage soup while you get to go out with a friend for a delicious dinner!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

A couple of years after our marriage 40 years ago, my husband wore a pair of socks I knitted for him HAYCARTING. If you know anything about pure wool & grass seeds you can probably imagine the mess. Not only did I refuse to extract the grass seeds & wash the socks but I have NEVER knitted him another pair. Since then he has always been extremely careful of any other items I have knitted for him. He certainly learnt a valuable lesson about handknits & my boiling point that day!!!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Omg..is he still alive..


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sorry your husband didn't think, and ruined the sweater. You must have been horrified.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, so sorry!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Ouch!
perhaps if none of his other clothes got washed and were left in the laundry basket and all he had left was the sweater to go out in for supper, he might just think twice ... or not !!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Aw come on: he's a man....... they jut don't see it the way we do.


sdftrace said:


> Ouch!
> perhaps if none of his other clothes got washed and were left in the laundry basket and all he had left was the sweater to go out in for supper, he might just think twice ... or not !!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably not, and I may just make him something else, but at least not until he see's the pain he caused. It will at least make him appreciate the effort gone into the work. May even use his work to help him understand.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

leesadupree said:


> That was a great sweater! I'm impressed. Tell your hubby he gets his sweaters from Goodwill from now on ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my. I feel your sadness


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Did you at least smack him a few times to get your point across? Even if they were "distant" smacks? I hope you put him in time out.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Two points here-
1. He's a man and
2. He's a builder.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

At least you kept him warm. Tell him that he can just keep wearing it like that. Next time he'll be careful what he wears to paint in. I don't blame you for being angry. Does he know how much work goes into hand knits? Was there some kind of accident? It's not worth getting a divorce over this (well almost). Just remember that he's a man and they are often handicapped when it comes to clothing choices and care (and a few other things).


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

That is quite a mess and Im so sorry it happened. Your husband most likely has no idea how much effort (and love) you put into knitting that sweater for him. Like most non-knitters, he probably thinks it must be easy or you wouldnt do it. Maybe he wanted to show it off to his mates. If you do make him another, youll have to keep it under lock and key and make sure he only wears it within your line of sight!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Billie Dawn said:


> That is quite a mess and Im so sorry it happened. Your husband most likely has no idea how much effort (and love) you put into knitting that sweater for him. Like most non-knitters, he probably thinks it must be easy or you wouldnt do it. Maybe he wanted to show it off to his mates. If you do make him another, youll have to keep it under lock and key and make sure he only wears it within your line of sight!


I agree if I get over this I will have to be. :thumbup:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

And my husband wonders why I "hide" his good clothes. He doesn't work any more, but would get grease on, burn holes, etc.

So sorry your labour of love is spoiled.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I would have been livid as well as hurt and it would cost him a pretty penny too!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd never knit him anything again. My heart would be too hurt. You put love in every stitch and he turned it into an old rag. Sob! Never again. Knit for folk who appreciate your efforts.

Reminds me of a story I heard recently. A young lad dropped out of university after one year, came home and offered to help his dad around the acreage. Dad said, sure, you can paint that big fence. The lad took a couple of weeks to paint the ancient, rickety fence, then his father knocked the whole thing down with his backhoe. When his son complained about all the effort he had put in to painting the fence, just to have it destroyed, the father responded by counting out how many hours of work it had taken him to save for one year's university tuition for his son. Some folk have to have things spelled out to them.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Oh all that hard work gone to waste.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Perhaps you should ask him how he would feel if someone damaged something he built like he did to his beautiful sweater you made for him.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

If your husband thinks like mine he probably thought you could get all the paint out. I can't tell you how many times my DH would say "You can get this out, right". I hide all his good sweaters. It was a beautiful sweater.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I feel so much better sharing with you all.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm angry for you  What a terrible shame.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Ohhh, how very sad. It was beautiful.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad it helps to share with u s. One more theory I'd offer is that he knew how much time you put into it and wore it because he was afraid you'd be hurt if he didn't.


nissa said:


> Thank you everyone. I feel so much better sharing with you all.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this after all the work that went into making him the sweater. I would be angry also.

Is the yarn washable, if water base paint it might actually come out in the wash, might take more then one cycle.

If it is washable worth a try, or let it soak in the water for a while before running it through the cycle.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no! How disappointing after your hard work! I feel for you!


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

Men!!??


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Try soaking it in Oxyclean. Maybe you can salvage it...so much work went into that!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I will try when he takes it off. He's still wearing to work.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I can understand your frustration! I'm so sorry this happened. You did make a very lovely sweater!


----------



## caninehouse (Oct 13, 2015)

Men are unbelievable mindless idiots at times and this was one of those times but I wldn't knit him anything else, just buy him something from a charity shop as he obviously wont know the difference... ha ha


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I'm crying too


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that was a beautiful sweater. I think his clothes for work need to come from the thrift shops or something like that. No more nice clothes for him.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Yikes...have you tried to wash it....maybe water based paint


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

MEN...Mine has done the same,not only with knitted items but brand new t/shirts, he's a Painter &Decorator...like I said MEN. :roll:


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

I really truly feel your pain. I could have sworn that I wrote your post myself. I have taken to making my husband (also a builder) only socks. He always comes home with stuff on his clothes but his boots protect the socks Do not make him another sweater unless you hide it and only bring it out for "best"


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, that is seriously not on!!! I empathise with you. I'd have a hissing fit if my husband did that to me, but not to invalidate your feelings, a lot of men have simply no idea of the work that has gone into knitting a sweater. They just don't get it because they are clueless.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Even though he's been wearing it to work..obviously to keep warm. Your love for him when knitting it is surely is doing the job . Look at the bright side he's wearing it and doing you a compliment. It's not sitting in a drawer staying nice for just the right moment to wear. Be happy that he is alive and well to wear it. I guess I'm in the minority on this one...buy his clothes for work at a thrift shop.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

He must have been cold..I have a drawer of work tops for my man!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

jonibee said:


> Even though he's been wearing it to work..obviously to keep warm. Your love for him when knitting it is surely is doing the job . Look at the bright side he's wearing it and doing you a compliment. It's not sitting in a drawer staying nice for just the right moment to wear. Be happy that he is alive and well to wear it.


Thank you Jonibee for helping me see a positive side.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

nissa said:


> Thank you Jonibee for helping me see a positive side.


I'm glad that I was able to show you the other side of the coin...


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh... I am SO sorry! It was a beautiful sweater and I don't see why he would have worn it to work where it would be ruined with paint. We feel your pain! :thumbdown:


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I am reading some positive thoughts, but I guess I feel he sent a clear message that he did not value the sweater and the work involved. He would be offended, I am sure, if you went and threw oil all over his paint labor. I don't feel his actions were accidental at all. No use now to not speak and make yourself upset, but I would never knit for him again and I believe that may well have been his objective.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

make sure you bury the body where they will never find it


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> How sad. If any consolation, my husband picks the first thing in front of him and doesn't think if it's old or new or if he is going to work in the attic. Very frustrating.


This is what I was thinking ..not intentionally done..she knows her hubby and his habits. It's done and over ..why beat a dead dog to death...


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

i knit a sweater for my fiance. took me about 2 months as well. i told him it was his good sweater to wear when we go out. he wore it to work and got hydrolic fluid all over it. i told him from now on he can buy his sweaters or his mother can make them for him.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Men! I made my husband a sweater (granted it was a little large for him) and he maybe wore it once. It sat in his drawer for years and I finally took it out, cut it down and wore it myself. That is the last thing I ever knit him. I think the only handknit thing he has is a scarf his daughter made him.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

But I'm sure he looked very dapper painting in that sweater!!! Great looking "before" sweater. I would only knit him socks if you feel you must knit for him, they would be covered up.....


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

Sad, but he did wear t so he must have liked t.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

My husband grew up wearing hand me downs and never learned to take care of good clothes. He treats everything he wears the same. And I mean everything, clothes, watches, shoes. I have things until they are years out of fashion and then wear them around the house. 
So sorry about that sweater.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

aknitter said:


> Men! Sheesh!


My sentiment, exactly!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitting seems to be so unappreciated by those who receive our hard work. I have knitted so many baby blankets, sweaters and mitts, etc. to see them thrown in the wash machine with a load of jeans, etc. So disappointing! My husband insists on wearing his hand knitted Aran sweater to work on the car and to do odd jobs around the house even though I have told him many times that it is too expensive an item for such tasks. I feel sometimes like giving up knitting for others and concentrating on pieces for myself!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I made a gorgeous sweater for DH. He does keep it for "good." We are retired and he almost never wears it.

He has ruined many good quality sweatshirts etc. by working in the yard in them, so I should be grateful. 

Wish I had a pithy piece of wisdom to share, here.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful sweater too bad it is ruined now you know he needs a sweater from goodwil or thrift shop. I am sure he felt bad too.


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

Grab some more white paint and Balance it out through out the sweater so it looks like it was suppose to be that way!!.... If hubby doesn't like it, maybe he will get the point!....LOL


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

nuts about knitting said:


> Knitting seems to be so unappreciated by those who receive our hard work. I have knitted so many baby blankets, sweaters and mitts, etc. to see them thrown in the wash machine with a load of jeans, etc. So disappointing! My husband insists on wearing his hand knitted Aran sweater to work on the car and to do odd jobs around the house even though I have told him many times that it is too expensive an item for such tasks. I feel sometimes like giving up knitting for others and concentrating on pieces for myself!


The history of Aran knit sweaters were made to wear to work be it a fisherman or farmer. The sweaters made of wool were waterproof and kept the wearers warm. The design identified the family name so when a fisherman drowned it was through this design that his identification became known. Sweaters are made to be worn ..admired for the creation true..but what good is it if it is stored away. We create this items with a particular person in mind...so they will wear them..or do we set stipulations to the gift...


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

You are so right! I didn't think of it that way! Thanks for sharing your perspective as it makes me look at my knitting differently!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

"In Harm's Way" movie, (WW2 movie) An Admiral was giving out Press Releases of battle plans, and John Wayne said to Henry Fonda (playing another admiral) , "Just how far can I go with the Admiral?"
Henry Fonda said, "Well, you can't kill him."


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It's times like these when you say, "I'm going to make things for myself, and to heck with everyone else." It really rips your heart out, but it is a man things. It isn't any consolation, but I have one too. I swear he would wear his tuxedo to mow the lawn and then take me out in an old pair of jeans. They just don't get it. In the meantime, do something wonderful for yourself and go buy more yarn..... get him to give you the money for it.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, you could choose to think of it this way ... that sweater must really be comfortable and cozy and not bulky enough to get in his way while he's working. You could choose to be flattered that he's wearing it at all, instead of hiding it in the back of his closet or drawer and forgetting about it. As long as he's benefitting from wearing it, you could choose to be happy about that instead of getting so upset. It's only a sweater .. it's only knitting .. you had the fun of making it, now let him have the fun of wearing it whenever and wherever he chooses .. it's his sweater now. Life is short.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

oh my I'm so sorry what a waste.

I just showed my hubbie and he said, "What was that guy thinking wearing such a great new jumper to a job where you get dirty like that doesn't he have Workwear?"


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Men think we can get anything out of their clothing. My husband worn newish pants to paint and then asked me to 'get the paint out'. Since it was fresh and the fabric was woven, I managed.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe deep breath, and then take your time picking, listing, cleaning, loving it back into shape? So sorry.

Sorry, just read the part about it being paint :-( Looks like he has a new "work sweater"


----------



## ozarkmountainwilliam (Jan 9, 2013)

I had gotten the idiot I used to live with a pair of off-white painters pants to wear as "dressy" jeans. I was flabbergasted one morning when he put them on and announced he was going to change the oil in the car. And then he got mad at me when I told him to take them off and put on grungy jeans. But then this was the same guy that once wore plaid pants and a flowered shirt to work. And he thought he should wear a three-piece suit and tie to go see a movie in a rural town. Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the positivity.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

That's so sad.
I would make him pay the cost of the lovely yarn you used, and he should take you out somewhere special to apologise.
It could work out to be expensive for him, but that's his own fault


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Men are clueless. He probably just saw something that would keep him warm. I have made my husband two sweaters and he has never worn them. He says they are too warm. He gets no more sweaters either.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

nissa said:


> I guess that is a positive to think he did wear it. He is a builder, so can't say he didn't think that will happen. He know's his work well, he's a skilled carpenter, he also does other building works too, and it's paint. He been working at a shop that's being refurbished


If I had a nickle for every time...

Denial is the biggest symptom. I am sorry you have to go through this. Again.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I say be glad he loved it enough to wear it.. too often we put things in the closet to "wear some other day". Smile and wash it gently.. if it does not come back to its original form he will realize his mistake. Too much time is spent being angry.. As someone who has just suffered her husband having four consecutive strokes, I know that we need to cherish those that we love dearly.. everyone makes bad judgements.. Have a good day friend.. this is just my opinion for what it is worth! xo wendy


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

If it is water based paint it might wash out. Soak it in cold water for a while...good luck, and NO don't knit him anything else!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I know how you feel, my DH is the same! he's just done a load of painting and worn the first thing that came out the wardrobe! Needless to say I've thrown away several jumpers and and trousers over the years.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a shame! What sort of work does he do that it got so ruined? Well, live and learn...


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I can sympathize. It is infuriating. DH is the same. We went to a neighborhood meeting and you would have thought he would have dressed to make a good impression. He wore his Tee shirt that had paint all over the stomach. When I remarked on it he said, "Well, it's clean anyway." He does not get it. He uses our good towels to wipe his greasy hands on when working on the car. To his credit, after I got all over him about it, he didn't do that again.


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

I know a good divorce attorney.

Seriously though, so sorry.


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I think its an ideal style for work and looks warm enough to keep any
builder nice and cosy while working outside. Perhaps he thought that too


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Men! Sheesh!


my thought as well. men don't generally 'cherish' things like we do. it might be a compliment that he wanted to wear it. men are different animals and we can't expect them to understand. i have had to learn to appreciate that my son wears the heck out of something i made and then brings it back in tatters expecting me to be able to repair anything. i just make new and he is happy and i feel appreciated. it's your mind set.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

In a way, he was honoring your work by wearing it. Just let him keep wearing that one for work and put any other ones you may knit under lock and key. Men are so clueless sometimes.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, men are just "men"! No matter what I make, knitted, crocheted, wood carved pictures, etc... he always thinks it's just something that is "easy to do". Never stops to think of the time that I've spent making it. Of course, he has never actually tried knitting, crocheting OR wood carving by hand!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

My husband is a builder also. If he is like mine, his work clothes get worn the most. As he is a work a holic. Dress clothes always look new. Even when I buy him new work clothes , it is hard to get him to wear them as he knows they will get dirty, I have to eventually start throwing out his clothes that have glue, or paint, or tar etc, etc on them. The fact that he wore this sweater , tells me he loved it and wants to wear it all the time. So I would wash it and not worry about the paint coming out , and let him have it as a work sweater and make him one for good . I would rather have it worn and loved , rather than sitting in the closet and never warn other than a couple of times during the year. I think he honoured you, by wearing it and the fact that he is still wearing it shows his love for you. I also know a lot of the time , the houses my husband works in do not have heat in them till the last bit , so it is cool in them.... Maybe give him a break and take a second look at the situation. You are not married to an office worker.....


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't think they understand, unless they were made to change into play clothes after school... then, maybe they would.

The only way my hubby doesn't 'mix' job clothes and work-around-the-house clothes is that his job clothes are office dress and suits. And he still ruins them occasionally.

He will get his newer jeans to go play in the garden or something similar. I do have 3 pair of nice jeans hidden from him (the only advantage to doing laundry myself) for when we go out or something like that. Lol

But I'd never want to live without him.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah! He loved it to death!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> He uses our good towels to wipe his greasy hands on when working on the car. To his credit, after I got all over him about it, he didn't do that again.


I understand this completely. Hubby and the kids wash their hands in my kitchen sink because it's closer... then proceed to dry them on my dish towels. I have hand towels bedside all of the sinks, but they never use those.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, I understand. I made a lovely Aran sweater for a now-ex boyfriend who wore the sweater to work on his car. He then washed it in the washing machine and dried it in the dryer. It would have fit a cairn terrier when he was done.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

He wore it! :wink:


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Your all right atleast he wore it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Brabant said:


> Men do not apply the same values as women. My other half sees clothes as something to keep you warm or the sun off or the rain out: I see them as items to wear to look elegant. I tone colours he throws on anything. If I did not hide the better items from his wardrobe, he'd do the same and at age 74 he ain't going to learn now.


You and I learn things on this forum all the time--I'm 77. Why is he exempt from learning anything new? Apparently someone lied and told me that's what life is all about; I goofed up and believed it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have been beyond angry. I really don't know what I'd do, but after I finished whatever it was I'd bet he'd ask next time before he wanted to wear something to work.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I know how you feel. I once made my niece a toddler's hooded sweater. A Mary Maxim pattern with the zipper down the back. Jim was caring for Jessica one day. He had to pick her up at the sitter's. By the time he got home she was wet & crying. This brilliant engineer couldn't figure out how to get her out of the sweater. So he cut it off! Then told me it was a bad design. Lucky they lived on the other side of the state.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You have my sympathy. I personally wouldn't knit for him again, unless maybe a cap. The sweater sure was nice when it was new. Make sure he wears it to work now, he can't ruin it.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You have my sympathy. I personally wouldn't knit for him again, unless maybe a cap. The sweater sure was nice when it was new. Make sure he wears it to work now, he can't ruin it.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Ask him to paint the skirting boards for you then make sure you give them a good bashing with the hoover LOL


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no !! Does he still sleep in the house???


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

nissa said:


> I made this for my husband at the end of last year, took me two months. He's a builder and he's worn it to 'work'. . Not the appreciation I had expected.


Wow. That's terrible. It would be like if he worked hours and hours on making you a beautiful wood cabinet and you used it for a cutting board or carelessly stained it with food and wine--all scarred and irreparable. Dang!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Has he at least apologized, perhaps didn't realize it was the one you lovingly made for him? 
And, I agree with another KPer who has commented, how the heck do you get that much paint on you as a professional. I do all the sanding & painting in our home. Honestly, none of my painting clothes have a mark on them. I get the occasional splotch on my fingers (or forehead! Ha). Looks like a ceiling caved in on him.


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey Spangle B, you can't live with them and you could shoot them, but the result for yourself would not be that good. When I first started knitting socks I made a couple of pairs for my husband and son. Neither of them liked the socks so I didn't make them any more. My DH's nephews asked if I would make them wool socks for sledding. I got some beautiful yarn took their measurements (the same sizes thank goodness) and made them each two pair. They just love them and can't stop mentioning it to everyone in the family how much they appreciate that I would make them socks. Everytime they comment on the socks I can see my husband roll his eyes. Like you say Can't live with them - Can't shoot them.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

So, you can still knit him sweaters; just keep them in your sweater cupboard and only let him have access for special events. Besides, now you have an excuse to buy more yarn and knit some more! "I can't make your dinner right now. I have to knit you a new sweater."


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Did he at least have the good sense to acknowledge that he erred? If not by apologizing, at least looking chagrined?


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have a cast iron fry pan? Someone needs a reminder of how hard you worked! Made my husband a pair of socks out of the softest wool I could find...he never wore them, that I could live with. :XD: :XD:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> So, you can still knit him sweaters; just keep them in your sweater cupboard and only let him have access for special events. Besides, now you have an excuse to buy more yarn and knit some more! "I can't make your dinner right now. I have to knit you a new sweater."


;~DD!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Is he still alive?  I've only knit one sweater for my husband and he can't wear it because he sweats like crazy in it. I wish I could knit for him, but he goes all year round in a tshirt (we live in Canada and it gets cooooollllddd here in the winter).


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't try to figure it out. There is no logic to be found. Sure would be directing my knitting elsewhere.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would be crying and plotting revenge!!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that's heartbreaking - good luck getting it clean!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that's heartbreaking - good luck getting it clean!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd try to calm down and give him a break. First, he probably was oblivious to you while you were knitting it, so did not realize it's time investment. Second, he's uninformed about the care and treatment of hand knits. Third, he may have wanted to show it off to his buddies. Fourth, he may have wanted to show his appreciation to you by actually wearing it!

Breathe deep, smile, and move on.


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

leesadupree said:


> That was a great sweater! I'm impressed. Tell your hubby he gets his sweaters from Goodwill from now on ...


I agree! I would not knit for him again.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Omg - I thought only mine did things like that. When he retired he took most of his clothes and shoed to Goodwill. When I came home from work and saw what he had done - I wanted to cry. Now he tells me and my Son and DIL not to buy him clothes (trust me, he could use some new ones) that he'll just give them to Goodwill because he doesn't need them. ????


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Brabant said:


> Men do not apply the same values as women. My other half sees clothes as something to keep you warm or the sun off or the rain out: I see them as items to wear to look elegant. I tone colours he throws on anything. If I did not hide the better items from his wardrobe, he'd do the same and at age 74 he ain't going to learn now.


Hahaha! That's the truth that he won't learn now!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

kdpa07734 said:


> I understand this completely. Hubby and the kids wash their hands in my kitchen sink because it's closer... then proceed to dry them on my dish towels. I have hand towels bedside all of the sinks, but they never use those.


Bingo!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

:twisted: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow! Brilliant. 

I think you should warn him that the KP Hags will be after him soon and make him wish he had been more observant, selective, considerate - all those things that the boy chromosomes often do not contain. And sadly, it is genetic and is passed on to the sons! &#128551;


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd be setting down some ground rules about where your handknits are to be worn. He needs to know that his place of work is not the place... All your beautiful work, ruined...    
I'd be really upset if my DH did that too!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, what a beautiful sweater to ruin, I would be mad, too. I hope he enjoyed wearing it, I take it he won't be getting anymore...lol


----------



## april kjelstad (Apr 12, 2014)

How annoying for you. It was a lovely sweater. If it is any comfort to you, my husband would do the same thing. He wore the best shirt he owned to drain oil from the car and ruined the shirt.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Take it to the dry cleaners and hope for the best.


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

I would give it the best cleaning possible, then put it where he can see it often. Tell him how long it took you to make and how much you had hoped he would enjoy it for a long time. Hopefully he will reflect on that and make an attempt to show you how sorry he is for ruining it?

Of course, if he is a typical man, he'll just shrug and go on! Bless you and visit Goodwill for a replacement sweater.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well it appears to be well made , obviously fits him, and warm or he would have taken it off, so should be his work sweater for a long time and it might be safe to make another great one for the regular not at work times.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

leesadupree said:


> That was a great sweater! I'm impressed. Tell your hubby he gets his sweaters from Goodwill from now on ...


My thoughts exactly!! Reminds me of when my husband wore his brand new and very expensive watch rafting down the Apple river in MN, right after I had given the watch to him...and he lost it in the river...had only had it a couple of weeks! Men!!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Is he still breathing???


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm crying with you


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Been married 52 years, we'll not figure them out...but obviously he liked the sweater and it is warm. Now let him wear it for work...and appreciate the warmth and love you knitted into it. All will be well...HUGS...GG


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate every post.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

He owes you a weekend at the SPA ALONE!!!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

He owes you a weekend at the SPA ALONE!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I would be as angry as you, that was a thoughtless thing to do. My husband did the same before we were married. I had taught myself to knit in order to make him a lovely royal blue slipover. He then, in my absence, painted the ceiling in our new house, wearing said slipover, with a similar result. I couldn't believe he had been so careless but then this is a man who poured ketchup over the first, beautiful roast dinner I made him! That was 48 years ago and we're still married. I ask myself why every day cos he hasn't changed!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Would not make him anything else. He will have to buy jumpers from shops from now on. Any hand made work should be treated with love, not abused by working in it.
Shame on him.


----------



## Nanny Chacombe (Jan 2, 2015)

This would have probably lead to a divorce in my home. Luckily my husband is a retired paramedic and he had to wear a uniform. Still if I caught him wearing one of my jumpers down the allotment I would feel a bit fed up. Would just have to remind myself of all the wonderful veggies he brings back.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness me! I would be hurt too!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

GrammieGail said:


> Been married 52 years, we'll not figure them out...but obviously he liked the sweater and it is warm. Now let him wear it for work...and appreciate the warmth and love you knitted into it. All will be well...HUGS...GG


I agree with having him wear it for work when painting; be glad you still have him to get things soiled. You can knit him another one and put it in your dresser so that you can monitor where he wears it. He didn't mean for it to get ruined I am certain.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Just like a man, not thinking!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am so sorry. I wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## TarLanding (Feb 6, 2014)

Will it really matter in the future? Instead of stressing, have a conversation with him about your feelings.


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

But he must appreciate it, obviously he realised it would keep him warm when working outside.


----------



## helen322 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi nissa 
Need to let you know i have PM you re:mirror. 

I'm posting you here as some times the PM dosn't get through. 
Helen322


----------



## helen322 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi nissa 
Need to let you know i have PM you re:mirror. 

I'm posting you here as some times the PM dosn't get through. 
Helen322


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Helen322. Thank you, your right thr PM did not go through. Regards mirror how may I help?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

He does not appreciate all the hard work you put in to this sweater. Knitting like this sweater should not be worn to work but for special occasions or on non-work days. I can understand how to much be feeling.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

SpangleB said:


> Sometimes it's just a man thing - They don't get it. A labour of love for you but just a thing to wear for them.
> 
> If there is a next time make it from the cheapest acrylic that'll take forever to wear out and which won't cause you any heartache if it gets knackered.
> 
> Can't live with them - can't shoot them!


I would tie it around his neck!!!


----------



## april kjelstad (Apr 12, 2014)

I am sorry this happened to the jumper after all your hard work.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

From now on his sweaters would come off the sale rack at the local Walmart!!!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I feel your pain. I once knitted an Aran sweater for my hubby and found him under the car in it! Knitting it was a real labour of love which was never repeated!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you every one. I have not made him another one, and don't intend to anytime soon. May be something small from now on like a hat or scarf I will leave the jumpers for the children instead. They already love and appreciate what they have so enjoy making for them more.


----------

